
Intel Threatens to Sue Anyone Who Uses HDCP Crack - jaybol
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/09/intel-threatens-consumers/
======
jrockway
"Dear investors. Please don't pull your money out of our company, because even
though we couldn't afford to hire a clueful cryptographer, we can still sue
everyone uh huh yeah. That will protect our customers' content as well as HDCP
protected it."

Of course, every HD movie ever released was already ripped and on TPB before
HDCP was broken, so I really fail to see how this crack impacts Intel in any
way. HDCP's weak link was the software anyway:

    
    
       Blu-Ray Player: OH HAI, video card.  Encrypt the video signal, kthx.
       Video Card: Yeah, OK, that's turned on now.
       Blu-Ray Player: Excellent.  Here's the unencrypted HD video stream that I trust you to keep secure.
       Video Card: *uploads to The Pirate Bay*

~~~
marcinw
Heh, name a couple "clueful" cryptographers you think could have helped design
a better system. You'd be surprised who was actually involved in its design.

~~~
jameskilton
No kidding, I'm frankly impressed that it took this long to get the crack out.
Blu-Ray devices have been on the market for years now! This was a very good
encryption system, and as we know there are very few encryption standards that
are truly unbreakable (lets see someone try a one-time pad on a HD video! come
on!)

~~~
yread
Isn't SACD uncrackable so far?

------
jnoller
Sorry intel - pandora's box is open, and you can't sue it back to a closed
state.

------
nimai
Oh come on. Intel, you're no fun anymore. Also, your opcodes are complete
shit. In case someone's actually reading.

~~~
stcredzero
_Also, your opcodes are complete shit. In case someone's actually reading._

And it's such _news_!

